# MD Providing therapy codes



## alexandasia (Dec 14, 2010)

I am going to take a stab at this question under this topic because I have an MD that seems 99% Medicare patients...

She was asked by a Chiropractor to start seeing his patients, monitoring their care in general. He would also like to provide therapy to his medicare patients and bill it under her credentials (I am assuming similar to a physical therapy assistant would) 

Does anyone know where I can find some guidelines or does anyone know the guidelines to this? He (the chiropractor) said he knows someone that does it in Nevada, but we are in AZ LOL so I don't know if it is a state thing or what.... Thanks for any input or guideance.


----------



## cyndeew (Dec 15, 2010)

A Chiro providing PT to Medicare patients is not covered by Medicare. That's why he wants to bill those services under your doctor. See this OIG info on Physician's billing PT services here http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oG7lGoLQlNEEsBoy5XNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTE2YTd2YzRlBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDNgRjb2xvA2FjMgR2dGlkA01TWUMwMDFfMTg3/SIG=12685r4ib/EXP=1292533544/**http%3a//oig.hhs.gov/oei/reports/oei-09-02-00200.pdf 

You might also find this article helpful - http://blog.myphysicaltherapyspace.com/2010/05/rc-15-10-and-incident-to-billing.html


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 15, 2010)

In addition to Cyndee's links...

*30.5 - Chiropractor’s Services*
(Rev. 23, Issued: 10-08-04, Effective: 10-01-04, Implementation: 10-04-04)
B3-2020.26

A chiropractor must be licensed or legally authorized to furnish chiropractic services by the State or jurisdiction in which the services are furnished. In addition, a licensed chiropractor must meet the following uniform minimum standards to be considered a physician for Medicare coverage. Coverage extends only to treatment by means of manual manipulation of the spine to correct a subluxation provided such treatment is legal in the State where performed. *All other services furnished or ordered by chiropractors are not covered*.

*Section 240* also provides Chiro information

http://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/bp102c15.pdf


----------



## cyndeew (Dec 15, 2010)

That's great info - I was looking for it, but couldn't find it. Thanks for posting this!!


----------

